# any 2021 calendar? (post your pictures and I'll make a calendar)



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 19, 2020)

if not thats cool. found out last year it IS way easy to do, but to each their own.

but unike last year i would like to see tortoises other then my own so if ya feel like it leave a cute pic of your tort and i'll use it in my calendar and maybe make more and send them out to the folks who posted 

Meryy Chrismas every one and happy new year : )


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2020)

This is SO, the aldabra tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2020)

Let me know how much and I'll buy one from you.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s Pickles, a 2-1/2 year Sulcata


----------



## SJTort (Dec 20, 2020)

This is Frank napping in his bathtub - 10 years old, Mesopotamian Greek tortoise


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 20, 2020)

Our Sully, inside for the Winter, coming out to explore and see what all the noise is about.


----------



## Herman_WA (Dec 20, 2020)

Merry Christmas! This is little Herman the Herman's tortoise! 
How much do these cost?


----------



## TACOSSSSAUCE (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s Alfred roaming in the grass
Around 6-7 months (about 2 months at the time of this picture)


----------



## Ddflinn (Dec 20, 2020)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> if not thats cool. found out last year it IS way easy to do, but to each their own.
> 
> but unike last year i would like to see tortoises other then my own so if ya feel like it leave a cute pic of your tort and i'll use it in my calendar and maybe make more and send them out to the folks who posted
> 
> Meryy Chrismas every one and happy new year : )


----------



## Rcavende73 (Dec 20, 2020)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> if not thats cool. found out last year it IS way easy to do, but to each their own.
> 
> but unike last year i would like to see tortoises other then my own so if ya feel like it leave a cute pic of your tort and i'll use it in my calendar and maybe make more and send them out to the folks who posted
> 
> Meryy Chrismas every one and happy new year : )


----------



## Rcavende73 (Dec 20, 2020)

This is my Cody, the red footed tortoise


----------



## jsheffield (Dec 20, 2020)

I made one for 2021




Sadly, Bertha didn't make it into this year's calendar, but the other five did.


Jamie


----------



## Tortisedonk7 (Dec 20, 2020)

Leonardo the lazy.


----------



## jr_16 (Dec 20, 2020)

This is Chiquita the troublemaker


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 20, 2020)

good pics people, i'll get something going later this week


----------



## Canadian Mojo (Dec 21, 2020)

I might be a little biased, but this thread needs more Redfoot pics.

This is my son's tortoise, Tord.


----------



## sandraileana (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 22, 2020)

sandra, i love that one with your finger and his mouth open, so cute. i already made and sent something to be printed and if it looks good then i;ll put up pics of it and send them out to those who want one for $23...the calendar itself is $19.13 with tax then postage so ya know i'm not making money off yall just want to break even.



stupid news i just heard i guess this rough draft one won't even be printed till the 4th of january  so yeah by the time yall get them unfortunately january will be about half over but i must thank you guys and gals for your shell baby pics cause at the very least i got a calendar but if you feel its to long to wait of pay i understand. i too thought this would be cheaper and quicker but i guess not.


so stay tuned i guess


----------



## Srmcclure (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2020)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> sandra, i love that one with your finger and his mouth open, so cute. i already made and sent something to be printed and if it looks good then i;ll put up pics of it and send them out to those who want one for $23...the calendar itself is $19.13 with tax then postage so ya know i'm not making money off yall just want to break even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put me down for one, and whenever you want the $$$ just PM me your address.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 22, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Put me down for one, and whenever you want the $$$ just PM me your address.


Same!


----------



## jr_16 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> sandra, i love that one with your finger and his mouth open, so cute. i already made and sent something to be printed and if it looks good then i;ll put up pics of it and send them out to those who want one for $23...the calendar itself is $19.13 with tax then postage so ya know i'm not making money off yall just want to break even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put me down for one too please


----------



## Tolis (Dec 23, 2020)

sandraileana said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 313566
> View attachment 313567
> ...


Beautiful tort Sandra. I might be wrong but he looks a bit dehydrated please soak him often if you are not doing it already. Also give cuttlebone and feed on a slate or ceramic saucer ir other ruff surface to help trim down the beak.


----------



## Tolis (Dec 23, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Put me down for one, and whenever you want the $$$ just PM me your address.


Past years I see the forum hosted contests and giveaways, is the tradition extinct or did we not find any sponsors these years?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2020)

Tolis said:


> Past years I see the forum hosted contests and giveaways, is the tradition extinct or did we not find any sponsors these years?


Too much work and not enough member response.


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Dec 24, 2020)

will do Yvonne


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Jan 8, 2021)

got email saying calendar was delayed  sorry folks

but on the plus side once it is done. i'll send an order in and they can be delivered and picked up at your local walmart. this works best so i do'nt have to mail them all out and such. just need to know where everyones local walmart is and a name you want attached to it so you can pick it up when its ready. 


so stay tuned folks


----------



## Herman_WA (Jan 8, 2021)

Wherethetortiroam said:


> got email saying calendar was delayed  sorry folks
> 
> but on the plus side once it is done. i'll send an order in and they can be delivered and picked up at your local walmart. this works best so i do'nt have to mail them all out and such. just need to know where everyones local walmart is and a name you want attached to it so you can pick it up when its ready.
> 
> ...


Will you post pics for those who didn't order one?


----------



## sandraileana (Jan 8, 2021)

Tolis said:


> Beautiful tort Sandra. I might be wrong but he looks a bit dehydrated please soak him often if you are not doing it already. Also give cuttlebone and feed on a slate or ceramic saucer ir other ruff surface to help trim down the beak.



thanks I will he has his ceramic plate but he refuses to it from it. We recently take him to the vet to trim his peak but it is still an issue.


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Jan 16, 2021)

ok finally my calendar is done. First off thanks to all that posted pics and especially the ones that were used. i didn't wait long to make it cause i knew it'd be a while and well i was right cause i did this like 5 or 6 weeks ago. any way i'll post pics of each month and if you defiantly want one then send me a pm giving your name and local walmart and i can have it made and sent there. That way i don't have to waste time collecting payment from you guys and addresses and this way seemed to me to make the most sense.

thanks again folks photos coming later today


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Jan 16, 2021)

cover page


----------



## Canadian Mojo (Jan 16, 2021)

PM sent.?


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Jan 21, 2021)

if any one wants a calendar still please PM me your name, email, address of local walmart, and phone number. Walmart wants a way to notify you when if comes in. 

thanks people


----------

